# Mehrere Sicherheitslücken in Font-Parsing-Bibliothek Freetype2



## Newsfeed (11 Juni 2008)

Bei der Verarbeitung manipulierter Fonts treten Fehler auf, durch die sich Code einschleusen und ausführen lässt. Betroffen sind alle darauf aufbauenden Anwendungen und Projekte wie etwa X.Org, Second Life und Sun Java JRE.

Weiterlesen...


----------

